# Just git beat fir 1000 dollars



## mikey973 (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, im new here my name is Michael. I was looking to do a cycle and went to genezameds.com and now I cant log in after giving them my bank info. Im in a livid mood sorry for the rant. Im 5 10 around 175 and just have this baby fat around my stomach I want to get rid of. I run 2 miles a night and I know diet is everything. Has anyone heard of this site? Thank you so much


----------



## Yaya (Nov 25, 2014)

Only thing i can say is thank god it wasn't 1001 dollars


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 25, 2014)

I have never heard of the site. I have heard of geneza but I bought it through naps before they got raided and turned scammers. 

Small piece of advise that you have probably already learned...never use a website to buy gear and absolutely never give out bank information to make a payment. Always pay discretely via wire transfer...

Sorry to hear about this bro but this is a live and learn situation. Cut your losses and move on


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 25, 2014)

Moving this to the underground forum.


----------



## Paolos (Nov 25, 2014)

Bank info??? You got some big balls man never risk more than you can afford to lose and never give out
personal information.

Welcome to UG!


----------



## Jada (Nov 25, 2014)

Mikey... u r one crazy taco for giving ur  bank info :/


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 25, 2014)

U should've waited until black friday....


----------



## shenky (Nov 25, 2014)

i would call your bank and tell them that you're account may have been compromised, homey


----------



## OnTheFlye (Nov 25, 2014)

Never place big orders. And I'd go thru a few sources with small orders. Read up on it and never order that much that took balls tho


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 25, 2014)

Is this site actually naps?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 25, 2014)

You should def call your bank....NEVER give info like that out.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 25, 2014)

ouuuch bud thats a lot o bread


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 25, 2014)

You should call the police too. Tell them the story.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 25, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> You should call the police too. Tell them the story.



snort, haha snort, hahaha yeah THAT^^^^^


----------



## stonetag (Nov 25, 2014)

What did we learn today class? Ouch!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 25, 2014)

Completely stupid to give out your bank info.  Or maybe not?   I dunno, what does your bank protect up to in regards of ident. Theft?  Just wondering if you were to call your bank once the "fraudulent charge" appears on your account, and claim that you have no idea what this is, but you damn sure didn't purchase anything online...    anyone think the bank would refund this transaction and allow him to close and reopen his account?

Just wondering, I don't know much about banks but it's always been something I've thought about


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 25, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is this site actually naps?



pretty sure it is......


you should hear the stories i see at other places.....lol

the shit guys will do to get hooked up with some tes, *WOW*


----------



## shenky (Nov 25, 2014)

The truth is that even you did receive Geneze gear, you would be empty handed, so to speak.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 25, 2014)

Dude, you NEVER go Full Retard...


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 25, 2014)

Half retard is more than enough.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 25, 2014)

Where did you hear about this site? If  this is naps.
 U need to go to a board that naps infects and talk to a rep. Isn't Irish a rep?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 26, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Where did you hear about this site? If  this is naps.
> U need to go to a board that naps infects and talk to a rep. Isn't Irish a rep?


Irish works for EK I thought? Either way they will just ban and delete.


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 26, 2014)

shenky said:


> i would call your bank and tell them that you're account may have been compromised, homey



BINGO do this also,say the grand was not authorized and get your money back


----------



## TheBlob (Nov 26, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Dude, you NEVER go Full Retard...



WHAAAAT nobody ever informed me of that,, I think its too late for me though its a chronic condition


----------



## Bassman101 (Nov 26, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> U should've waited until black friday....



Dude he could have got such a good deal like buy one get one free lol!


----------



## shenky (Nov 26, 2014)

Like I said, had you received you geneza gear, you would still be disappointed.


----------



## ToDie4Test (Nov 26, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Dude, you NEVER go Full Retard...



LMAO

OP, in all due respect, what were you thinking making a $1,000+ order off of some website you randomly came across?  So many mistakes bro, and that is coming from a "newbie." In the grand scheme of things, just look at this as a $1,000 lesson and make sure you take away the valuable learning points.
- Don't order from shady .com
- RESEARCH your sources
- Start with a small order
- Do NOT give away your pesonal/bank information

Best of luck brah.


----------

